# WTB 8/9 wt rod



## 82montauk (Nov 5, 2007)

Broke my 9 wt Orvis T3 on a red snapper Sunday - classic high-sticking. Fought it on the reel in my palm for a couple of minutes but, NOPE!
The surviving reel is an Orvis battenkill large arbor 8/9 and looking for a 9' 8/9 4pc to put it back onto. Or i'd be interested in getting rid of the reel in place of either a 6/7 weight combo or 11/12 wt combo. +/- $400 budget. Whatcha guys got?


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Doesn't that T3 have a lifetime "no matter what" warranty? Send it back.


----------

